# What to feed pigmys other than corn



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a pair of pigmys in a 6 acre field, mostly grass but has alot of shrubs and seedling size trees. I have been feeding them shelled corn also. I was thinking of maybe adding a salt or mineral block, maybe some other suppliment to the corn with fall and winter comming. I plan on adding a few more nannys when price comes down, so what else to I need to add to their feed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Breeding does will need alfalfa for calcium. The others should be getting some kind of hay and loose minerals. :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We feed our girls Dumor Goat chow it has lots of nutrients they need especially pregnant and nursing does. Whenever we feed corn we have to do it in small doses like a treat because it messes up their bellies so be careful giving corn. Definitely give some kind of mineral free choice..we also offer baking soda free choice to help with bloating.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Corn is ok in very limited amounts. Their main diet besides hay & browse should be a feed formulated for goats, along with a loose mineral specifically for goats. They need high copper content so dont let anyone tell you at the feedstore that such& such a brand will work if it's for sheep too.
Run from that place.


----------

